# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Mecklenburg-Vorpommern

## Nicholas Peppas

Το Mecklenburg-Vorpommern της StenaLine που παει απο το Ροστόκ στο Trelleborg της Σουυηδιας.    http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meckl...(Schiff,_1996).  Ποιος ξέρει; Καμμιά μέρα μπορεί να αγοραστεί και να έλθει στην Ελλάδα!

Π

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

'ΟΟΟταν κ ΑΑΑΝ ποτέ περάσει η κρίση! :Uncomfortableness:  :Apologetic:

----------

